# Fishing Pole



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I bought a fishing pole and reel on Amazon, and some fake bait. The rod is okay I guess, it is telescopic, so I could use it traveling.

The reel. There are 2 basic types of reels. Ones that look like a reel (like a spool) and the others called spinners, where the spool goes in and out and this "bar" flips up or down depending what you do. 

After spending hours loading up fish line in it, I could practice the next day at the park. Well it was nothing but frustration. I feel that you should be able to set "loose" to cast line out, and put tension on it to reel it in. Easy. But not working. I am getting more and more frustrated with the reel not moving to reel it in. Finally it works. Then it doesn't, etc. Well, it doesn't work and back it goes to Amazon. I read for an hour on the net to find it's not me, it's the reel.

So when I get home I order another one. A spin caster, the one that has the bar that flips up or down.

None of this information here was something that I thought about when I was fishing in my 20's. Now it's what kind of rod, what kind of reel, what fish line. Back then I had my grandfather's old 5 foot boat pole, a reel , and it had some really thick line in it. But it was easy and I loved it. Used it for 10 years.

I realize that with the one I bought last week, it sits on top of the pole. It does get heavy holding it on top of the pole. The spinners are made to sit under the pole. Much more comfortable. I thought I had to get a right handed reel (More decisions) but after yesterday, I found my left hand winds pretty well. The pole I got was 7 feet but telescopes. I really feel more comfortable with a shorter pole, like 6 feet. So I ordered something called an ugly stick. No idea what the difference is. They are cheap and people like them. 

I ordered 30 pound test line. Not knowing that I don't need 30 pound, but I have 17 pound test here. I got green line instead of the line that you can't see. What a pain when you can't see the line! It's invisable and just too hard.

I also am a catch and release fisher. On Long Island, I did not throw back good flounder or weak fish. But I am not keeping any fish down here unless I like them. But I'm not sure I like any of them.

Any fishers out there?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Certainly not me. I don't have the patience for it. I will admit I'm surprised that you do. 

Now I'll be looking forward to your tales about fishing.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I fish saltwater and used to fish freshwater. Ugly stik is a good rod. I use open face spinning reels and have a Penn Senator bait casting reel for bigger/heavier fish. I dont like closed face spinning reels. They are good for children bank fishing for small catfish, crappie, bluegill etc. I like to bottom fish for croaker, weakfish, spot, flounder, redfish, whiting. I also used to shrimp a lot with a 6' cast net.
I dont know anything about telescopic rods, never owned one.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a telescopic. It will be great to take with me to Texas. They work better than I thought.

Dawg, where do you fish for weakfish and flounder , down here? I like the bottom fishing too. In fact I just like fishing.

Robin there's a lot to be said for anticipation. I don't have patience, usually. I don't consider fishing like watching the grass grow. For me, it's like anticipating the first nibble. I used to fish with frozen squid. 

Dawg, have you ever used anything called spooners (bait)?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

seminolewind said:


> I have a telescopic. It will be great to take with me to Texas. They work better than I thought.
> 
> Dawg, where do you fish for weakfish and flounder , down here? I like the bottom fishing too. In fact I just like fishing.
> 
> ...


I've caught alot of weakfish and whiting off the Jax beach fishing pier using cut fresh dead shrimp while weakfish are schooling. Hurricane Matthew took care of the pier though, kaput. We are not in a weakfish management zone so there isnt a size limit, there is a weight limit of 100 pounds. 
Flounder can be caught just about anywhere using live mud minnows. 
I dont know the regs for other states but they can be looked up online.
I've used Johnson silver spoons with chartruese (sp) mister twister attached to the hook on the spoon to catch largemouth bass while freshwater fishing. I've also used Rebel and Rapala lures to catch bass in lakes, purple or black plastic worms with a slip sinker on the line, worms and crickets for crappie and bluegill using a bobber with a split shot on the line. Try to get as close to cover on banks to catch panfish. Bass like to hang around cover also, but you gotta be quiet not to spook them away. I used to fly fish for bass. I've caught quite a few using top water poppers. When the water temp is cold in lakes or ponds, bass go deep. You have to use plastic worms fished on the bottom and worked really slow. That's fishing from a boat.
I rarely have used lures for saltwater fishing but I know they have been used to catch spotted sea trout, weakfish and other types of fish particularly fishing in a boat around the jetties. 
My bait preference is fresh dead shrimp. Just about every type of saltwater fish will chomp down on it.
I havnt fished this year due to putting my mom in nursing homes, prepping her house for sale. All of which is very time consuming, not to mention having to deal with the horrid heat. 
Nice and cool this morning though, mid 40's, it's about time.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

You are right Dawg! Thanks. There are flounder in the gulf. It's a different tactic to appeal to them but I hope to catch one one day. I also looked up where to fish around me. Seems I got fishing docks , probably about 6 on the gulf within 20-30 minutes. They actually have some super docks where they go 100 or more feet out and then make a T at the end. One actually has a covered area. So I am ready, well I'm waiting for a working reel. This week.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's a pic of the type of rig I use for bottom fishing, Walmart has them. I normally use #1/0 or #2/0 hooks (prefer #2/0) and a 2 or 3 ounce pyramid sinker depending on the tide or current. Surf fishing I usually use #3 or #4 pyramid sinkers. It's always best to check a tide chart where you plan to fish. Then fish one hour before dead tide and one hour after dead tide. Of course you'll want to get there a little earlier to get set up. Ignore what the title of the rig says what it is, it's a UK named rig.
They are called 'double drop rigs.'


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Here's what you'd use for flounder fishing. Keep in mind that most of the time it's kinda tough to tell if a flounder is biting, sometimes it could be a crab or small bait fish. If you see the tip of your pole jiggle just a tiny bit, wait 10 seconds, then set the hook. I'd only fish for flounder in known areas where they are readily caught by others. Walmart sells these in small packages, a 2oz or 3oz egg sinker is best.
The pic in my last post and this one here are used commonly on the east coast of Florida and pretty much elsewhere I've fished on the east coast. I dont know if different rigs are used where you live. However using fresh dead shrimp for bait, a fish will bite if they're hungry no matter what rig is used. Good luck.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

We fish a lot here,we have our own pond,been fishing since I was just a few years old. I'm a country boy,grew up fishing,hunting and trapping,I love them all.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

squirrelhunter said:


> We fish a lot here,we have our own pond,been fishing since I was just a few years old. I'm a country boy,grew up fishing,hunting and trapping,I love them all.


I hear you. I never trapped much, a few times for muskrat when I was a younger. I used to hunt deer, dove, and wild hogs. We call wild hogs "piney wood rooters" around here and we use dogs to catch hogs. We had bay dogs and catch dogs. My favorite is squirrel hunting though.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

Squirrel hunting is the top of the list for me then deer,rabbit & coyote,hunting squirrels with dogs after the leaves are down is a blast too,wish I had a good squirrel dog. I've always wanted to try hog hunting along with other kinds but there aren't any around here.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

squirrelhunter said:


> Squirrelhunter is the top of the list for me then deer,rabbit & coyote,hunting squirrels with dogs after the leaves are down is a blast too,wish I had a good squirrel dog. I've always wanted to try hog hunting along with other kinds but there aren't any around here.


What about wild boar?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

dawg53 said:


> Here's what you'd use for flounder fishing. Keep in mind that most of the time it's kinda tough to tell if a flounder is biting, sometimes it could be a crab or small bait fish. If you see the tip of your pole jiggle just a tiny bit, wait 10 seconds, then set the hook. I'd only fish for flounder in known areas where they are readily caught by others. Walmart sells these in small packages, a 2oz or 3oz egg sinker is best.
> The pic in my last post and this one here are used commonly on the east coast of Florida and pretty much elsewhere I've fished on the east coast. I dont know if different rigs are used where you live. However using fresh dead shrimp for bait, a fish will bite if they're hungry no matter what rig is used. Good luck.


I read flounder here like shallow water not during the winter. The gulf is shallower further out than the atlantic. So, if the water is 3 feet deep, does the hook touch the bottom or near the bottom?

Squirrel, when I was 10-16 years old, my grandmother used to take a nap, have coffee, and take a baitless poll to "Brooklyn Dock" which was actually in Center Moriches a few miles west of the Hamptons in a small town. When I was a teen, my family would go out there on the weekends and summer vacation. I had a few friends at the time and we would meet and walk down to some silly dock to "fish".

Then married, in the 80's, my dead ex hubs bought a small boat. He liked to cruise . I had my grandfather's old 5 foot boat pole with this thick fishing line and a 40 year old reel. Loved that thing. We'd meet a bunch of his friends and go fishing/cruising/beach barbque on the weekends into the wee hours of the morning. What a life! In the years I caught ONE weakfish and it ended up on the grill and it was great. So that was fishing life. Now, I'd be stupid not to take advantage of all the places so close to me.

If I went hunting, it would be with paint balls.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Cant eat paint balls Karen!


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> What about wild boar?


That's what I meant by hog hunting,hog,wild boar,whatever you want to call them,we don't have them in Northern Indiana,in fact I'm not sure there are any ANYWHERE in Indiana.


----------



## squirrelhunter (Sep 6, 2016)

seminolewind said:


> I read flounder here like shallow water not during the winter. The gulf is shallower further out than the atlantic. So, if the water is 3 feet deep, does the hook touch the bottom or near the bottom?
> 
> Squirrel, when I was 10-16 years old, my grandmother used to take a nap, have coffee, and take a baitless poll to "Brooklyn Dock" which was actually in Center Moriches a few miles west of the Hamptons in a small town. When I was a teen, my family would go out there on the weekends and summer vacation. I had a few friends at the time and we would meet and walk down to some silly dock to "fish".
> 
> ...


It's never to late to get back into it,nothing better to do in the warmer weather when you're retired.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, Thanks for your pic of a "double drop rig." It's a perfect setup. It appears that there are really good spots around here if you use the right setup like yours. We have fairly shallow water for a stretch. There are fishing docks that jut out quite a bit, and one is over the entrance where the beach water has these tributaries. The spots are better than I thought they would be. Looks like someone put some thought into them.

Our gulf water so different than atlantic water. On LI we fished in Moriches Bay (Great south bay) which was fairly shallow and had these underwater sand bars. I never caught a flounder, LOL.  We didn't have the internet, and I didn't have the right equipment. Since flounder and weakfish are the only ones I'll eat, maybe sea trout, I can't see setting up my line other way to catch flounder. 

Have you ever heard of GULP bait?


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Weakfish are also called yellow mouth trout around here, grey trout in Virginia/Outer Banks, NC.
They have a "weak" mouth and if the hook is set too hard, it'll rip their lips and you lose the fish. I've lost many weakfish yanking back on the rod too hard. Croaker now, that's a different story and they put up a good fight.
Croaker is good eating as well as whiting. Whiting is the poor man's Kingfish, delicious.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I'll have to look those other fish up. I used to just put bait on the end , thow the line out and slowly reel it in. That was it for me, LOL.

I got the new reel. It's very nice. I spent 2 hours last night learning knots. They seem like a lot of work . But I'm getting some. Is there a knot for adding a jig to the middle of a line without having to cut the line to add it?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Day one. Went to the first dock on my list. Way down this long winding road. The pier was blocked. Totally . So I figure I'll stand on the cement wall and fish. I cast out and wind back in and what I caught was a mega bird nest (where the line goes back in the reel and makes this knotty mess). Lost my rubber and feather bait. I get it all straightened out (with a scissors) and try again. But don't have a bait. So I tie my scissors on the end. Lost that too, and another bird nest Grrrrr. On the way to the car 2 people actually said "you've got quite a mess there". Yea thanks.

On to the next fishing spot. It's beautiful. It's a bridge over an inlet. I cast the rod out there. Got a mega bird nest and called it quits. 

Watched a bunch of youtube that night and have to ask "why was it so simple way back when?" You put a worm on the end and casted. Now I find out that you have to set a brake, and set a drag so the line doesn't keep spinning fast when you need slower as the line descends and hits the water. So I have to adjust the controls. I will try again today.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

You must be using a bait casting reel. I dont care using them due to alot of backlashes when casting.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I prefer open face spinning reels. You get very little bird nests unless you have too much line on the reel.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I've used closed face spinning reels for freshwater panfish. But I still prefer the open face reel.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

I use the "improved clinch knot" for tying line to hooks, sinkers, lures, jigs, plastic worms, etc...


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Hi. Thanks! That's a good knot to learn. Easy. I have a low profile cast and a spinning cast. I like the low profile because it's got the thumb control. This video last night showed that to avoid bird nests, I should set my rod up (casting) to where it is a better speed when it hits the water so the line doesn't cast and hit the water with no drag, just a bit.

I got this monofilament that is really stiff and horrible for making knots. Can I use the softer braided line for the lure and the little weight?

I need to try it out because I think I bought a camper! I offered $2500 less and he said okay! 
I can pen the chickens up for 2 days. Only 5 silkies need a pen but I have one but it's small. But it has an inside and an and outside underneath. 

Yes I'm nervous!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I have a spinning reel and a low profile casting reel. The second is really nice. I am finding that my 7+ foot pole is too big for me, I'm whacking things all the time, it's annoying. So I'm getting another ugly stick that's 5.5 ft long. 

Dawg, I like that knot. I don't know if it's age or ignorance but I can't do the knots. Your picture I can do. I had started with some really thick mono line that sucks. It won't hold a knot. The braided is nice to work with. I can do your pic of the knot at the end. But what if I want a tiny weight, followed by a foot later a lure, and 2 feet later a lure? Should I splice them in with a swivel thing? And how do you make knots that are not tying 2 ends together, but holding something in position in an unbroken line? How important are beads?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, I can do the knot. That's the only one. I have a spin cast reel that I haven't used yet, and a bait casting reel. Why? When I was in my 16-27 age range, I had my grandfather's old boat pole and a bait casting reel that had a button on the side to switch from casting to reeling in. It had this thick fish line on it and I would just put a squid head on the end . So I really did want the (boat) reel to work. I went out for 2 hours in thick no-see-ums to practice. It was horrible. After 5 mega bird nests and one lost rubber shrimp, I had the settings just right and learned how to cast without having the line land 10 foot from me. I kept thinking baseball. 

I finally had things right. Meanwhile, I happened to see a manatee float by and also looked down from the dock and had 2 large nostrils staring at me. No swimming in that area.


----------



## havasu (Jun 21, 2012)

Thanks Dawg. I always forget to insert the end of the fishing line back into the "hole" so although my hooks stay put, they sure don't look like that when cinched up.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

So Do you fish on lake Havasu?

I am amazed at all the lakes, creeks, tributaries, rivers and springs Florida has. Plus, I don't know what to call it but marsh but the gulf coast in Homosassa and Crystal River (directly west of Orlando to the opposite side of Florida) is like weedy grassy shallow areas and Gawd knows what lives in there. I'll bet there's a lot of alligators but maybe the water is too salty?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I went to go practice again yesterday. Last week I saw a Manatee and an Alligator. Yesterday I saw a Dolphin! And a school of fish called "Jacks". The kid there recommended a lure called a Popper. His was yellow , did not look like a fish and had teelth marks all over it, LOL. So I ordered one.

Then most of my lures have those hooks with 3 hooks on it. I hate those things! So now I've been cutting off 2 of the prongs. It's making me crazy. I have yet to not get something snagged or into my finger. I wonder if I can make my own? Does anyone make their own bait?

I used my spinning reel yesterday. Dawg, you are right. The thing is easy to use and casts far. I do like it. Once I get the hang of it, I'll put it back on the 7 foot rod.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

That's so cool that you get to see manatees(I think I would want to go swimming w/ them!) and alligators and dolphins!!!I imagine there are a lot of seabirds,turtles and all kinds of other wildlife.Here in Ohio when I go fishing I would see birds,snapping turtles, water moccasins and copperheads and maybe a mammal or 2.One time I caught a chicken and still have her.Have you thought about raising any chicken breeds whose feathers are prized for making fly ties and making your own?Some of those ties cost a pretty penny.You could make them,use them and try selling them when you are out fishing.I always wondered if the rooster had to be killed for the feathers or do you wait for a molt and collect them on the ground when they are all raggedy looking?Does anybody know?


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I doubt they would have to kill the rooster for fishing feathers.
I did some reading on gulf fish and it appears that many like to stay in these "creeks" because there's food that they like. I am surprised that things come the length of that creek . But they do. It's a treat even seeing something. The other nice thing is you would have to be a real local to find this place.

Last time I went it was a good thing I wanted to try the bridge because some a$$hole had poles lined up on the whole doc every 10 feet or so taking up about 30 feet of the dock. Next time he'll have to move his friggen poles.

I am looking forward to using this thing called a "Flounder Fanatic", which is a maybe an inch and a half round flat sinker that lands on the ground and has a hook on it sideways like a flounder's mouth. Kind of unique.

Most of the cheap bait/hook combinations come with an item like a fish or something and 2 hooks that are shaped with 3 prongs. I hate hate hate them because they seem to catch on everything to the point that I've been cutting off 2 prongs. It is really . So I'm hoping to use just your ordinary hook and a bait, like make your own. I guess people do that?

Does anyone know which fish tastes good? Like non fishy taste? So I don't catch and keep something I won't like? Bass? Trout? Something called a Jack?

http://www.exploreweekiwachee.com/jenkins-creek-park

I have to say these pictures do look a lot lusher with greenery than it really is.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Jacks make good fertilizer or shark bait. Bass and trout- yummy!
Treble hooks are there for a reason. Cutting off a hook can effect the lure how it mimics bait swimming in the water to attract predator fish. Also odds are better hooking fish on a lure with treble hooks.
I blew up the map in the link. It looks like the water might be both fresh and salt, aka brackish water. So, using freshwater or saltwater lures/baits would work, probably depending what tides are running at the time you're fishing. Also how far away you fish from the saltwater inlet.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Dawg, I was surprised to find out that there is so much water life up this far. It looks like the Manatees come up here to romance. 

I should not browse at night with a credit card. However, I buy little things. I came across hair jigs. I love them. I'll bet a few feathers would be good too. One thing I did invest in is a De-hooker so I can humanly unhook a fish since I will throw back most. Some places in the US want the barb clipped off, which I may do too. I'm not fishing with those 3 prong things anymore. If some one wants them, I'll mail them. I guess I'm old fashioned when it comes to hooks. A plain hook with something looking yummy on it. I'm not a serious fisher so I can try anything I want.

So these hair jigs look nice. Dawg, for bottom fishing, would you recommend the sinker before the hook, or the sinker after the hook? You were right about a spinning casting reel being much easier and casting farther and not making a bird's nest. Maybe I should put it back on my 7 foot rod.

Dawg are you thinking about getting a boat? On this side of Florida it's must be boater's paradise because you can go out pretty far with fairly shallow and no waves. Great for drifting. There are free ramps everywhere. There are tons of little inlets from the land to the gulf. Rivers and lakes. After being here 10 years I'm finding wonderful outdoor opportunities for free.

There is a dock , very long in the real gulf at a place called Bayport Pier (?). They redid the whole thing . I should go look. That place would be paradise. My goal right now is to catch a flounder. Whether tricky or not.
Dawg I think alot of the water here may be brackish because there are so many rivers and springs emptying into the gulf. 

CQ, I think you can just pluck out the feathers, cut them off, or wait for a molt.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I don't like the 3 prong hooks,either,and won't use them anymore because of snagging my fingers and debris.I fish for brim and catfish,just cast out and wait for a bite.In the meantime,I explore the area for critters and look for ginseng plants.Dale likes to use all sorts of bait casting lures and fishes for anything except brim and catfish but hollers for me if I'm getting a bite.Never heard of putting the sinker before the hook.Does it work? I fish for bottom feeders and it is an interesting idea to put the sinker before the hook.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

CQ, it seems like those 3 prong hooks get stuck on everything. I'm tossing them unless I can make good use of the bait they are attached to. I love bottom fishing. My goal is to catch a flounder. I will probably throw everything else back. I'm also going to remove the barbs from the hooks. There's a lot of people that like catch and release fishing. There's a lot of fish that like it too.

I actually think there's use for chicken feathers to make bait.


----------

